# Grooming a nursing mom?



## Pamela-SB (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok gang,

I am asking for help again with my foster situation.

Mama-san (that's what I call her) is a matted mess. While nursing, I have been grooming her every few days but making little headway. (She literally had "dreadlock rings" choking her nipples when I first got her and I have clipped those away with scissors. )

I have been clipping out the "big" mats with tiny scissors, and trying to slicker brush/comb out the rest. I even went out and bought de-mat shampoo and a special mat breaker comb. I think I may of wasted $40 

I confess that I am the owner of all short-haired dogs (chihuahua and labs) and this in uncharted territory for me.

Here is the scoop. This Saturday I am hosting an Open House for the puppies and mama (Gigi) --taking applications for the shelter for prospective new owners. My goal is that all the pups and mama-san are adopted straight from my home at 8-9 weeks old and never hit the cold shelter floor (as wonderful as they are at my local shelter).

There is a couple coming Saturday who own a sweet Bichon Frise male (who is always perfectly groomed ) coming to see if mama-san would be a good partner for their little guy. Mama-san is such a sweet little mop, but a grooming mess.

*Can a nursing female be professionally groomed? *My efforts are just making big holes in her coat and not enough to keep her looking like she should. I am willing to spend the money on my own to get it done, but don't want to do anything that I shouldn't while she is nursing the babies.

Any suggestions or advice would be GREATLY appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

Pamela


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, tough call. I suppose she could be professionally groomed, but with all the Parvo outbreaks and everything else out there, you probably don't want to have her bring something home to the puppies. Could you call a groomer and see if she will come to you? Another idea is that several of our vet techs do grooming on the side and one of them might be willing to come to you, especially for the cause of rescue. Do you think either of those could be a possibility?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

There are some mobile grooming services around here, so surely there must be plenty down in California!! I would just call them and ask them if it can be done and if there is anything to be aware of...any professional groomer must have had that question before. 

Alexa


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree on the trying to find a groomer that will come to you! The best thing to probably tackle her mats (if you choose to do it yourself) is some Johnson's baby detangler and a semi-fine or rotating comb and small scissors.

You pull the mat out sideways and carefully snip some of the fur that is holding the mat together and then you spray and comb out. Using your other hand to firmly hold the hair you are working on close to her skin so it doesn't "pull". Does that make sense?

I think a groomer will most likely just cut the mats off.

If the potential 'adoptive' family already is used to grooming, I doubt they would let any mats sway their desire to adopt her one way or another. Fur does grow back, so worst case scenario is to cut the mats off and let the coat grow back out...which isn't such a bad thing 

If you can, take back the shampoo and mat comb. The mat combs actually do alot of damage to a coat because they just cut the mat up WAY more than it needs to be and they are really very hard to use.

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pamela, you are going to get much better advise from others than I can offer. But I just had to comment on your Flyball signature picture, Love it..


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think she is sooo cute and I would take her as she is and know that her coat will work out soon!!!!!I hope it all goes well this weekend!!! Let us know how it goes for you guys!!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love that little face - to think she's a mama....

Hope the grooming goes well for you.


----------



## Pamela-SB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kara,

Thanks for the guidance, I am going to try the Johnson's baby detangler and my fine comb and tiny scissors! ( I should of come to you guys BEFORE I went shopping at Petco 

I will see how I do further on my own and then maybe investigate a mobile groomer. The minute Kimberly said "Parvo" I was like, "what was I thinking?" her coat isn't as important as everyone's health for the next 4-6 weeks..And a couple of you are right on, she is pretty darn cute as is 

Thanks again,
Pamela


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good luck, Pam! Her picture shows such a sweet, sweet face. I'm sure she'll make a great pet to anyone who adopts her.


----------



## Dana (May 9, 2007)

*Grooming a nursing mom*

Boy, that's tough. When I was raising Wheatens, I had the luxury to groom before the pups but they still required a lot of maintenance. My biggest concern would be upsetting the mom and cutting the milk production. I gently clipped around the nipple with a surgical clipper blade and saved the fringe on the sides. The tummy is bare but the fluff will cover it in no time.

Good luck! It's just not easy but I think anyone would understand your situation. Don't worry.
Dana


----------

